# fly



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

big fly in the weed patch today..


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Arlon, That is incredible. Fantastic photo. I can't wait to get a macro lens someday.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just your normal, everyday.... stunning shot, I see. rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Goodness, Glad I had dinner already. My horses hate these.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like he is wearing a chrome suit. Great shot as usual Arlon!


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

nice Arlon


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

fly model


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice shot, and a prime candidate for Koru's "Ugly" thread.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Gotta go with eveyone else.....Great Shot Arlon


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

what a fantastic shot. Maybe if I show my wife this picture she will let me get a macro lens.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Very nice shot, and a prime candidate for Koru's "Ugly" thread.


Only problem is she announced the challenge a few hrs *AFTER* I took the picture. No, I'll just have to go huntin again!



Ibeafireman said:


> Maybe if I show my wife this picture she will let me get a macro lens.


http://www.pbase.com/arlon/bugs&page=all


----------



## BC (Jun 27, 2008)

what type of lens do you use for that type of shot?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

That fly was shot with a 80's era 105mm f2.8 lester dine "dental" lens (made by Kiron). It's just a decent manual 1:1 macro lens.


----------

